# Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange



## gsdcentral

*Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

This fellow is still with his owner but the owner wants to get rid of him. He has been diagnosed and been treated for demodec mange but the owner is basically tired of treating him and had planned on turning the dog over to the vet to be euthanized. I was contacted through other rescue people about the dog. One of the girls at the vet clinic owns the littermate which she obtained in the same way, he turned her into be euthanized. I believe Rosco is about 18 months old, he is neutered and up to date on his shots. The mange is not as generalized as I feared it would be. If anyone can take him, please contact me and I will give you the contact information.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*



















I am told he is probably kind of shy because they don't think the owner has done much with him. The littermate was a fraidy cat when she first got her.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*








Rafi had demodex when I adopted him and I treated him holistically. He had one relapse but he's been mange free for a year now. It looks terrible but it's not very hard to treat. 

This poor guy is breaking my heart. Hope someone can take him.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

awwwww...he seems so sad and miserable...I hope someone can help him!


----------



## Anja1Blue

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

He knows he's not wanted - and his skin condition is probably not helping. Poor sweet guy, he just needs some TLC to bounce back and look his best. You can see his owner didn't do much for him - look at his nails. So sorry boy, I hope someone can help you very soon.

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Bow Wow Meow I sent you a pm


----------



## gagsd

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I am very close to this dog. If someone needs help with temperament testing, or transport, please let me know and I will do what I can.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

This poor boy is just breaking my heart. I agree with what was said earlier, he knows he is not wanted or loved. He could definitely use some TLC and some food. He looks very, very thin. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Do we know his HW status? With TLC they recover quickly from the demodex.


----------



## TG

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

He is breaking my heart too. If there are any rescues willing and able to take him, I will gladly chip in towards his care. Please PM me if I can help.


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Oh my god! Hello, Ivermectin! That poor dog!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I was wondering that as well ...


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I was just reading an article and it said that Ivermectin was not to be used on any herding breed to treat demodec mange. 

Anyone ever heard of this before? I did a google search to see if it was contagious.


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

It is not to be used on collies and shelties and other similar breeds.


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Demodex is not contageous. Scabies is.

God, I want to foster a dog, have offered on two already here. If they fall through, I'll foster this poor baby. He makes me want to cry.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Yeah, he is pulling at my heart strings too. I bet he would be a wonderful dog once he is feeling better and gets the love and proper care he deserves. Not too mention some food.


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

So what do we have to do to get this dog out of there?


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I need to know more about this treatment process and the cost and also his HW status and how he is around other dogs. I was going to call my Vet on my way home and find out about the cost of treating this.


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I don't have a problem treating the dog for demodex. I'd like to know his HW status too.


----------



## spiritsmom

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I just adopted a puppy that I had a skin scrape done on for mange. He didn't have it but my vet said that recently it has been found that applying Promeris monthly can help treat mange instead of doing the daily ivermectin. Haven't checked into that but thought I'd throw that tidbit out there.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I spoke with my Vet last night and he mentioned Revolution since it treats heart worms, mites and fleas. also antibiotics


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

have you contacted the owner about his heart worm status?


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Rosco is safe but I will talk to Effie in FL about taking him. He is fully vetted except for the mange. Promeris is effective against demodec mange, I haven't gotten any yet but he's on ivermec. I picked him up from the vet because I wasn't going to let him get pts. I've heard revolution is effective on sarcoptic mange, don't know about demodec. The only thing I'm concerned about the promeris is with the ivermec. A vet once told me that you shouldn't use ivermectin with preventic collars which contain amitraz. Promeris also contains amitraz. I know a lot of vets who put mange dogs on ivermectin and dip them in mitaban which also contains amitraz.

Anyway, he's safe but I wouldn't mind someone else taking over. He's a bit timid and a bit head shy, wonder if he hasn't been hit. A bit scared of my loud bunch also. Doesn't mind a crate. Eating good and gets walked on the street to try and wear those nails down. I think he has long quicks. I've been walking him after dark so my idiot neighbors don't call the humane officer on me! They already called the cops because my dog pooped in their yard. If they could see him poop they should have seen me picking up the poop!


----------



## Effie325

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Let me know which one would be better to take for you


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I was so happy to read this post this morning. I have been thinking a lot about this boy. He just really pulled at my heart strings and the fact that he was located right outside of my hometown really made me think long and hard about him. 

Funny, how Vets use different treatment methods. My Vet said that he does not recommend the dips b/c of the horrible smell and the fact that it makes them itch even more. You may want to ask about the Revolution, may be a good thing since it contains the heart worm preventative as well. Were you ever able to find out his HW status? 

Him being timid doesn't surprise me, he is probably wondering where he is but grateful that is he out of that awful place he once called home. Those nails were very long, bless his heart. How does he do on a leash? and how much does he weigh?

They called the cops b/c your dog pooped in their yard and you picked it up ... ridiculous!! That's a bummer you have to walk him after dark though. 

Thank you for the update on him.


----------



## brogers93

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

The pics of this poor dog break my heart. How do you let mange get that bad without getting it taken care of???

Owners like this should be beaten.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I couldn't agree more. these people should never be allowed to have a pet again. Not only the mange but he looked very, very thin in the pic.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Dawn, any update on Rosco? How's he doing?


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Rosco is doing great. I may let someone else take him though because I just had one come back from a foster home that is going to be a challenge. He's safe (Rosco...still want to change that name, sounds like it should belong to a Basset Hound!) and he's no trouble at all. He's great on a leash. He's limping and I don't know if it's because his feet are sore from the mange, or if his toenails are long and it hurts to walk or if it's something else going on. I'm going to try and run him into the vet Friday morning depending on which vet is working [previous employer....don't want to see one of them! ;-)] He's such a sweet dog, he likes his crate and he's getting used to the weird stuff I put in his food! lol I put seameal and yogurt (he didn't like the yogurt at first) and flax seed oil capsules (used to bite them and leave the capsule shell) and sometimes a dash of molasses or a bite of canned food to disguise the ivermectin. And a piece of chicken hot dog to put his antibiotic in. He didn't mind the hot dog. He will come out of his kennel by himself now without having to be on a leash so sometimes I just let him wander in the back yard, but I still walk him at least once a day, sometimes twice. When he's done in the yard he just goes and gets back in his crate and waits for me to do whatever, feed or give treat or what have you. Out of the whole crew he doesn't get obnoxious and loud when it's feeding time. He lays there and waits and wags his tail when I talk to him. I'm going to try and get an updated pic tomorrow since it will be a week and 2 days since I got him. Trying to take a new pic every week for comparison. His sores are healing nicely.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I have all his vet records and his HW prevention (although he won't need it for a while with all the ivermec he's getting)


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Thank you for the update Dawn!! I was so excited to see you posted about Rosco. 

I too, dislike his name - it doesn't fit him. He sounds like he is really great and is enjoying getting some love and attention. Poor, boy I hate to hear he's limping. Hopefully, it's just b/c his feet are sore and I'm sure his long nails don't help that feeling. Please keep us posted on what the Vet says about his limp ... 

I cracked up when you posted the "weird" stuff he is eating. I'm sure he will get used too it not too mention getting such good food on a daily basis is probably a shock to his system as well. I'm surprised to hear that he likes his crate, I wasn't expecting that. But, definitely great that he does ... he has his own little den. How is he doing with your other dogs? any interaction, as far as playing and stuff with them? That is so sweet that he wags his tail when you talk to him, he really does sound like a very sweet and mellow boy. I would love to see an updated pic of him, I'm sure he already looks better!! Seameal is really good stuff, I have given it to Cooper and Ava before. Ava seemed to like the taste/smell better than Cooper. 

Thanks again for the update, he sure sounds wonderful. How long do you think it will take before the mange is gone? Post pics when you can ....


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

 ... how much does he weigh?


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*



> Originally Posted By: Dawn KnightBow Wow Meow I sent you a pm


Never got the pm but thanks SO MUCH for taking this guy in Dawn! He sounds like a total sweetheart. 

I used a NEEM spray on Rafi's mange areas and it helped them heal quickly. I also sprayed apple cider vinegar on them. I would skip the flax oil and use fish oil instead. And I would give him some sort of immune booster. Honest Kitchen has a good one called Invigor and Berte's Naturals also has a good one.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I went with Flax seed oil because a client at the vet clinic I used to work at had a Great Dane with skin issues and as soon as he put him on flax seed or flax seed oil it cleared up great. Some of my dogs tend to vomit on fish oil and it made me a little queasy too! ;-) Uploading pics now. Might have to repost the original ones, I moved them on photobucket so they might not show up.
Roscoe who has yet to be renamed (taking suggestions) probably weighs 70-75 lbs. He's big boned. I was sick over the weekend so haven't got him in to the vet yet, hope to do that tomorrow. I watch him walk and I can't decide which foot/leg he's favoring. He wandered around and explored the back yard more this morning than he ever has. He barks at my dalmatian and my b/w pit, which is funny because the midgelets and lilly do the same thing. Those two dogs have the run of the house but unless they have to go potty or go get a drink of water they are usually parked in their bed in the living room, so I guess Roscoe and company think they are strangers! Something about b/w dogs sets them all off. lol Lilly acts like she wants to be friends but I haven't tried her loose with him yet. The midgelets would just be too much for him, I won't torture him that way. 
Sea Meal is an immune booster.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

These are the pics the vet clinic sent me before I went and got him



















Had to repost them because I moved them and broke the link on photobucket.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

This is the day after I picked him up which was 2 weeks ago today.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Well now I can't get photo bucket to open to post the newest pics. Internet Explorer 8 needs to move on to version 9 now.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

It must have heard me cussing it in my mind! 
These pics are from last Thursday, I'd had him a little over a week.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I resized these pics and they still posted large. Sigh, computers are a pain sometimes. lol

You can tell his attitude is better already.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I was so excited to see an update on this boy!! He just really pulls at my heartstrings! He's bigger than I thought he would be, he looked so thin in the original pictures. You can tell by how large his feet are that he's a pretty big boy. I'm sure once he gets healthy he will weigh in the 90's. Please keep me updated on what the Vet says about that limp. He already looks so much better in such a short period of time, it's amazing what love, attention and proper care can do for a pet in such a short period of time. Thank you for the update, I really have a soft spot for this boy. 

What about the name Cash?


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

he has the sweetest face and those eyes are so loving!!!! oh my goodness!!

I know this may be a stupid question but since I have no knowledge of mange, will his black saddle and hair grow back to normal? 

Great shots, he sure has made drastic improvement in such a short period of time. 

2 other name suggestions ... Rhett (keeping the "R") or Ashton, Asher. Something about him seems very sweet. A super tough and strong name doesn't seem to fit him IMO.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

now my wheels are turning!!! What about Riley?


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

You are right, he is very sweet and although he's got a very deep bark that would probably scare a stranger, he's a softie. His sister is a big chicken. I haven't seen her I'll have to get her mom to send pics of her. I could call him Ben (Gentle Ben....I'm telling my age!)


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I kid you not, I was going to suggest Ben! That is just too funny! He looks like a Ben.


----------



## aubie

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Dawn, will Rosco/Ben be up for adoption? I have someone looking for a rescue shepherd in Ala.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

If I hold onto him he will be up for adoption once he's cleared up but I don't know how long that will be. I've been in talks thru Joy with Chicagoland GSD rescue and they have agreed to take him if she can find a foster home. He is not any trouble but the other ones I have here are and placing him with another rescue would free up sometime to tend to the "special kids". lol 
He did go to the vet yesterday and got a pedicure. He's been very clingy today, didn't really want to go out in the yard until I produced a leash and then he decided he needed to go for a walk in the drizzle, limp and all. He's also pee submissive. I truly think he's been hit, he can be very head shy and kind of jumpy sometimes. The vet thinks the biggest problem with the limp is combination of mange and yeast infection. It is the right front foot, looks slightly swollen. I'll get this week's pics tomorrow, taking off early to go to the fair! 
Now, if someone wants to take Lilly, Magnum, Midgelet and crazy Kenzie off my hands I'll hold on to fraidy cat and place him myself. lol I like the name Gentle Ben but the name Trevor popped into my head today (was the name of a very distinguished elder gentleman GSD that GSRCA had years ago) and that name has popped out of my mouth three times when I was addressing Rosco so I think that's a sign. He actually reminds me of a different GSRCA dog from back in the day but Trevor's name is on my tongue and won't go away. I had a similar experience when I went to name my little black what'sit dog. I wanted to name him Black Jack but every time I went to say it the word Jackpot came out so that's his name.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*



> Originally Posted By: aubieDawn, will Rosco/Ben be up for adoption? I have someone looking for a rescue shepherd in Ala.


Have you looked at Joseph's thread in this section? He's in Lincoln, AL.


----------



## aubie

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Actually, they're not in AL. I was mistaken/miscommunication error.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

How's Trevor doing? I still just cannot believe those last set of pictures, he has already improved so much.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

He's doing good. He's starting to play with me, he's very silly. Looks better and limp is improving. I let him roam in the back yard now instead of walking him all the time but it was nice out last night so I walked him a little and he just looks like he feels better. He has a very big voice too, insists on barking at Chia and Snow White. I think he's picking up bad habits from Lilly and the Midgelets. lol If Lilly wouldn't act like she's going to have a heart attack, I'd just let him be loose or just leave his crate open to come and go as he pleases. He'd have to run off squatters though, my dogs like to go in any open crates. lol Didn't get pics last week, will try to get some today or tomorrow so you guys can see the difference. Have someone local who I actually know might be interested in him. He's been lurking on the board for a couple of months. lol


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I was looking through his medical records and it seems as far as I can tell he's never had a negative skin scrape, so I don't think the owner was very diligent in treating him. Also the limp might be pano, looks as if he'd been limping before on the same leg. Right now the limp seems a little better. I promise to get pics today or tomorrow, things have just been so crazy and having to leash walk the fence jumpers is time consuming. Especially Kenzie who at first wouldn't potty while on a leash. Now she will but not necessarily both on the same trip out, so I usually have to wash her crate out every day.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

Thank you for the update! It sounds like he is doing much better. That is so awful that his previous owners did not take proper care of him. You sure do seem to have your hands full! I cannot wait to see some pics of Trevor, I bet he has drastically improved. Will the limp get better as time goes on or will he always have it?


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I took pics last night so will get them posted tonight or tomorrow. Whenever he comes out of his crate now he wants to stand on his back legs and wash my face. He's very silly. I may take him to the vet next week for a bath to get him out of the house so he learns that vet clinics aren't bad places. When I let him out last night he went straight to the gate when I picked up the leash. He's a very smart boy.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

He went in for a spa treatment today. I found some neem shampoo so I bought some and took it in with him.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

What about pics!! I cannot wait to see him!


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

I know I've slacked off on the pics. Just a lot going on here. I do have some new pics to post and they are nearly two weeks old so I've got to take new ones. Time just flies by anymore.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", demodec mange*

it really does. I cannot believe Thanksgiving is about to be here much less Christmas! Just post when you can as I would love to see him. He sounds like such a wonderful and sweet boy.


----------



## gsdcentral

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", mange pic heavy*

These pics were taken 10/28, so they are old already. I'll try to get some new ones today or tomorrow, rained out last week. He's such a big sweety and he's so playful now. When I let Lilly out she runs to his crate and peers in, then runs outside and back in to look at him. I let her out when he was out in the yard one day and she didn't go anywhere near him. She's such an oddball. When I let him out sometimes he goes over to look at Lilly and the Midgelets in their crates. I have a bunch of comedians here.




































This pic (above) is my favorite. It shows his personality best.



















"Really???? More pictures? Enough already!"


----------



## GSDgirlAL

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", mange pic heavy*

He is looking wonderful!! I love his face, his eyes remind me so much of Ava's. I posted a pic of her about 2 weeks ago, if you have a chance check it out and you will see what I'm talking about. He really does look like a super sweet boy and that is too funny about Lilly! Thank you for the updates on him. I always look forward to them.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Phenix City, AL, "Rosco", mange pic heavy*

Oh goodness - he has the most endearing face. Just look at those eyes! He looks a 100% better already, Dawn. Great job getting Roscoe healthy again and thanks for the updates!


----------

